# Set up of IQ sight



## deerchaser (Mar 7, 2011)

Recently bought a IQ sight with retina lock which did not have any instructions. My question is there anything out of the ordinary I must do when installing or sighting in this sight? Any help or suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

No set it up just light a regular sight. Youtube can help


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Are these sights the new rave? Let me know if you like it or not, I'm wanting a new sight.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

deerchaser, Do you have an update on this sight yet? How's it working out for you?


----------



## deerchaser (Mar 7, 2011)

Due to work I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet. Looks like Sunday will be the trial run. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Deerchaser, do have a review for us yet?


----------



## deerchaser (Mar 7, 2011)

Its a really nice sight. Can get a little difficult setting up the retina lock but I'm already shooting tighter groups at 30 and 40 yards. I like this sight a lot.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Thank You!! Will have to look in to one.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

